# ASUS K8N-E nforce network problems



## thomas_lille (Dec 25, 2004)

Hi 

I've just bought an ASUS motherboard K8N-E.

impossible for me to install the integrated network driver Nforce based.

I've updated the bios of my motherboard
I've tried many different drivers.. 

each time I try to install the nvidia Nforce driver for the integrated network, my computer with windows XP pro SP1 FREEZE and I must reboot and format c:\ and reinstall windows XP !!!

please help

thanks.


thomas


----------



## notsobizzymofo (Nov 12, 2004)

thomas_lille said:


> Hi
> 
> I've just bought an ASUS motherboard K8N-E.
> 
> ...



did u try these? http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_udp_winxp_5.10

The Unified Driver supports all nForce platform processors. The UDP contains support for all nForce components in a single driver download and installation, making it simple to upgrade to the latest nForce drivers. 

Products Supported:
nForce3 Ultra
nForce3 Pro 250
nForce3 Pro
nForce3 250
nForce3 250Gb
nForce3
nForce2-S
nForce2
nForce


*******Installation Notes

Windows XP users must install Service Pack 1, at a minimum, prior to attempting to install this package. Failure to do so will result in the inability to support USB 2.0. 
Audio drivers will not install on the following nForce2 products: Chaintech 7NJS. Please use the drivers that come with these products to enable audio functionality. 
Installation of DirectX 9.0 or higher is required in order to use NVMixer.
Release Notes

WHQL certified kit 
Unified drivers with support for nForce, nForce2, and nForce3 products, including support for dual-processor systems. 
General compatibility fixes 
Audio Driver Improvements 
Addressed audio issues in numerous games and applications

Storage Driver Improvements: 
RAID Morphing 
Improved RAID Interface 
RAID spans both SATA and PATA devices 
RAID 0, 1, and 0+1 
Improved handling of various storage devices
Windows XP Driver Versions

Audio driver 4.42 (WHQL) 
Audio utilities 4.44 
Ethernet driver 4.42 (WHQL) 
GART driver 4.36 (WHQL) 
Memory controller driver 3.38 (WHQL) 
SMBus driver 4.04 (WHQL) 
Installer 4.46 
IDE NVIDIA driver 4.46 (WHQL)


************************************************

-slick


----------

